# Annual Scuba Charity Event in Destin



## Son_Of_The_Sea (Jul 14, 2015)

November 11, 10am to 2pm



Come out to a huge charity event at Emerald Coast Scuba in Destin. Tons of events going on throughout the day. Auctions, Raffles, HUGE discounts on gear, tacos by the Big Red Truck, and Free "Try" Scuba. If you have neve dove before and would like to try, we will get you with one of our instructors and let you try Scuba in our heated 14ft pool. Live music and an awesome time!


See flyer below


----------

